# My hba1c



## Emmal31 (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got back from my appointment with the diabetic anti natal team and was told that my hba1c now is 6.4!!! so chuffed because it's never been below 6.9 since diagnosis and couldn't come at a better time also the traces of protein I had in my urine have gone as well so yay so happy. 

Only got a couple of weeks until my 20 week scan and i'll be finding out if i'm having a boy or girl so anyone who wishes to have a guess feel free to post your predictions I think it's a boy but who knows really. I'll let you all know when I find out myself!


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats emma thats great numbers there , good luck at the scan xxx


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 4, 2009)

*good news*

congrats to you is this your first lynnex


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

Brilliant Emma - you're doing really well! I'm guessing it's going to be a...girl!


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Brilliant Emma - you're doing really well! I'm guessing it's going to be a...girl!



ok i will guess a boy


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi lynne51 yes it's my first baby and thank you northerner and steff for your kind words! also for your guesses


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2009)

Wicked numbers Emma, six four! I know how scary it can be (ish), a friend who is type 2 is pregnant at the mo and she is injecting to keep tight control, all well so far . I'm guessing it'll be a healthy baby! Good luck with it in every sense of the word!


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done with those numbers. I'll guess it'll be a boy.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 4, 2009)

i think you will have a girl, either way i wish you all the best 
xxx


----------



## Fe 82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow thats brilliant news, many congrats! You are exactly where I would like to be this time next year (with the hba1c and pregnancy-wise!), so a massive well done, and I hope it all goes really well .  I am guessing a baby girl! (do you have any names reserved?) x


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done on your Alc, you must have worked really hard so thats great to get that reward. I am going to guess that it will be a boy.


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been testing a lot more but wouldn't say i've worked hard lol. 

Fe 82 I hope you get your wish for this time next year if I can do it anyone can. Oliver or Tristan for a boy and Amy or Jessica for a girl. 

xx


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Emma ..

Brilliant HbA1c ... 6.4 .....  ... Well done .. xx ... I'll have a guess at a little baby boy ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2009)

Brilliant hba1c! Your a star! I wont guess as i like the surprise!Bev


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Emma,

Great numbers. Best of luck with the pregnancy 
K thinks it will be a girl, enjoy 

DP


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks bev, heidi and dp


----------



## coldclarity (Sep 5, 2009)

Well done Emma, that's brilliant 

I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! Great work with the HbA1C! I'll guess at a boy.


----------



## Mand (Sep 5, 2009)

Well done! I will guess it is a girl! Good luck!


----------



## allisonb (Sep 8, 2009)

Well done, 6.4 is brilliant.


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like everyone thinks it's going to be a boy we'll see in a week and 5 days (not that I'm counting or anything )


----------

